# Reel Seats



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am having a tough time figuring out, actually being lazy and not using an sort of tool to measure, how to decide what size reel seat would be used on a rod. Basically for surf rods I know we will be using 16, 18, 20, 22, and 24 reel seats mainly of course made by fugi. However I need to know what size blank you would use for the reel seats. I know a lamiglas 1502 you would use a dps 24 reel seat, but what about blanks that have a .85 butt, and .685 butt size. Clyde you are an expert, let me know how you know what size reel seat to use.
Thanks
JT


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Reel seats are measured in mm. One inch = 25.4mm


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Convert the diameter of the butt to millimeters. (Use a calculator or a comversion table.) For a low mount reel seat the reel seat should be just a hair bigger than the butt. For a high mount you can go down one or two sizes. Your dealer can give you the diameter of the blank at the point you want to mount the reel seat.


----------

